# Sriracha Everywhere



## cooknhogz (Mar 8, 2015)

I love this stuff. I see Sriracha popping up everywhere. I use to use Franks hot sauce on everything but hardly use it at all anymore. Just yesterday picked up Franks brand Sriracha hot sauce and Webers Sriracha rub at Walmart. Also, seen GFS Foods has a Sriracha rub. Time to get into the lab and create a couple new rubs for this years BBQ season using Sriracha instead of cayenne. I'm thinking a Sriracha Ranch dry rub for wings. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 8, 2015)

I love the stuff, too. The only thing I don't like is the way the squirt top gets plugged. Then I have to man up and take the top off and pour it straight.


----------



## cooknhogz (Mar 8, 2015)

Plowboys Yardbird and Sriracha dry rub mixed together. Boom,,, Winner, winner chicken dinner.


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah been using that stuff before it got popular


----------



## litup05 (Mar 13, 2015)

siracha is good on anything


----------



## timberjet (Mar 13, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> I love the stuff, too. The only thing I don't like is the way the squirt top gets plugged. Then I have to man up and take the top off and pour it straight.


I keep the empties for my window cleaning chemicals and stuff for work. I also have a spare cap in the cupboard for that very reason. Just switch it out and throw the other one in the dish washer. I hate when you have a nice clean white shirt on and you get a sriracha explosion. lol. Happens less now. Hahaha..... I also have one in the fridge with chef JJ's finishing sauce in it. They are indispensable.


----------



## onneeye (Mar 15, 2015)

one of my favorite hot sauce. tastes great on eggs.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Mar 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> Yeah been using that stuff before it got popular


Me too, a buddy of mine got me into a couple years before it really got popular. You can use this stuff on just about anything. i typically like to use it straight as is. Its got a nice heat to it thats no overbearing with some sweetness to it.


----------



## venture (Mar 26, 2015)

I like Sriracha because, in addition to heat, it has good flavor.

I have long been a fan of Franks Original mixed with butter for wings, but I kick it up with a splash of lemon and a few drops of Sriracha.  A favorite in our house.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't for the life of me figure out why it's suddenly so damn popular. It's not like it's new, I remember seeing it in restaurants going back 30 years or more. Then again, I remember seeing fedoras and horn rimmed glasses 30+ years ago too...
 Nevermind, I just figured it out.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Mar 26, 2015)

Venture said:


> I like Sriracha because, in addition to heat, it has good flavor.
> 
> I have long been a fan of Franks Original mixed with butter for wings, but I kick it up with a splash of lemon and a few drops of Sriracha.  A favorite in our house.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Another good sauce for wings is sriracha and honey. I usually do around 3/4cup sriracha, 1/4 cup honey with a couple dashes of soy sauce. I dont know exactly how much i put in there i dont really measure. just use that and adjust to your taste


----------



## venture (Mar 26, 2015)

I think Sriracha got discovered by the TV chefs and now it is all over the landscape.

Latecomers telling us about the new "in" thing?

Lots of other great sauces out there as well.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## b-one (Mar 26, 2015)

I seen a beer with it I passed.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 26, 2015)

Coming on April first: Charmin Sriracha


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 26, 2015)

b-one said:


> I seen a beer with it I passed.



I've seen that it's made by Rogue beer...


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Mar 26, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> Coming on April first: Charmin Sriracha


Ouch!


----------



## zidd (Jun 11, 2015)

man....Sriracha on your bowl of  Pho^......they been using this stuff in Vietnamese Restaurant in California for a very long time.
..


----------

